# Running Lyft and Uber Simultaneously



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

I did away with Lyft and drive exclusively Uber, but now my car qualifies for Lyft Lux and Lux Black and I'm thinking just for those rides it might make sense to give them another go.

What experience do you have running both apps at once? Do you just set both of them to "show over other apps" and the ride requests pop up regardless what's on the screen otherwise? Does it work well enough with both running or does it get glitchy and hard to bounce back and forth going offline in one when you take a ride in the other?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Vagabond1 said:


> I did away with Lyft and drive exclusively Uber, but now my car qualifies for Lyft Lux and Lux Black and I'm thinking just for those rides it might make sense to give them another go.
> 
> What experience do you have running both apps at once? Do you just set both of them to "show over other apps" and the ride requests pop up regardless what's on the screen otherwise? Does it work well enough with both running or does it get glitchy and hard to bounce back and forth going offline in one when you take a ride in the other?


Running both apps is no big deal. 

I used to run both all the time and now that I'm doing deliveries I run 3 apps.

There used to be apps to help you with all that but I found juggling them myself was not hard at all.

The main thing you have to watch for is if you browse the net whilst waiting for pings you might find yourself accidentally accepting a ride.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

MHR said:


> The main thing you have to watch for is if you browse the net whilst waiting for pings you might find yourself accidentally accepting a ride.


LOL! Ya I turned down a good ride a few weeks ago by accident while checking my email.

So in both apps the rides just pop up over whatever else is going on, even each other. Thanks.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I just run them both. Lyft requests last a little longer than Uber's so you have time to bring it up and look at it. It gets a little confusing at first but you get used to it fairly quickly.

I turned off the "show over other apps" because I was accepting too many requests while playing on my phone. With uber the requests pop up right where the keyboard is.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Boca Ratman said:


> I just run them both. Lyft requests last a little longer than Uber's so you have time to bring it up and look at it. It gets a little confusing at first but you get used to it fairly quickly.
> 
> I turned off the "show over other apps" because I was accepting too many requests while playing on my phone. With uber the requests pop up right where the keyboard is.


Ah, ok so I guess really that's my question. How do you even know you've got a ride request if the app isn't upfront or show over other apps is enabled? Is it just a sound? I always have the sound turned off so I guess maybe that's why I've wondered how anybody doesn't miss a ride doing it your way.

Of course I can turn the sound on. I just thought I'd ask instead of experimenting and losing rides in the process.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

I’ve been running both for 5.5 years. Just make sure Uber is always on top. If Uber is in the background you will not hear the ping and the banner might not appear until it is too late to accept. Lyft is fine running in the background and you will hear the ping. (iPhone 12)


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Thanks muchly.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Keep the Lyft app running at all times. It’s satisfying knowing the community is being denied while you ignore each & every ride request.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

MHR said:


> The main thing you have to watch for is if you browse the net whilst waiting for pings you might find yourself accidentally accepting a ride.


I've lost track how many times I've done this. I cuss at myself every time this happens. The worst part is I'll probably keep doing it thanks in part to up.net


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Be Right There said:


> I've lost track how many times I've done this. I cuss at myself every time this happens. The worst part is I'll probably keep doing it thanks in part to up.net


I've learned if you keep you finger at the top of your screen your less likely to accidentally accept or reject something.

It does take some getting used to.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I've accidentally declined rides, too...


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I run 2 phones 3 apps sometimes...takes skill...


----------

